# Trying to access unix partition



## yoshisakan (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I had a working install of 8.1 x64 until I installed windows server 2008 R2 on my other partition. It then messed up my boot loader and I don't have the option to boot into bsd now.

What is the best solution to access my unix partition so that I can copy my boot/boot1 file and follow http://canmore.annwfn.net/howtos/windows_boot_manager/  ?

Thanks!

[my idea was making a live cd of some sort and using it to load the file system from the recovery section of the freebsd install. I think its called install.rc ? My terminology is awful and it makes searching for this stuff very difficult.]


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 6, 2010)

Grab a livefs disk (ensample*) boot from it and fix what you must from there.


*I chused i386 because it's smaller and will work fine for these purposes.


----------



## yoshisakan (Dec 6, 2010)

awesome. Thanks for the quick reply and even taking the time to make a link.


----------

